# Probotix Asteroid X-Axis Grinding Noise



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello all

I finally got around to setting up my new Probotix Asteroid and everything worked fine except x-axis. When traveling from right to left something is causing a terrible almost grinding noise. However, the same axis when traveling from left to right makes no such noise. Could this be a grounding problem? Any ideas would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If you can isolate where the noise is coming from it will help. There are only a few things to check.
The coupler between the X motor and the drive shaft may be loose on the motor shaft. When moving the spindle left the drive shaft/coupler will pull right, and leave the couple clear of interference. When moving the spindle right, the drive shaft/coupler will pull left and may cause the coupler to grind against the motor. There are also stop collars on the ends of the drive shaft which may be loose, permitting the shaft to move a little and lead to the grinding you only hear in one jogging direction. 

Make sure those collars are snug against the inside vertical gantry post faces. Make sure the coupler is tight on both the motor shaft side and the drive shaft side. 

I hope this helps. 

4D


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks. I'll try these tomorrow


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

I tried but could not find anything that was loose or had any play anywhere. However, I did notice a slight wobble in the lead screw that drives the x-axis that I didn't notice any of in either of the y-axis lead screws. I'm not sure if that's what causing my issue but if so, I wonder why its only doing it in one direction and not the other. I'm going to give Len another call tomorrow (couldn't get hold of him on Friday) to see what he thinks I should do.


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

I got a hold of the guys at Probotix yesterday and their suggestion to put a few drops of 3-in-1 oil on the lead screw was all it took to fix the problem. Now everything sounds as it should. Now I can't wait to get the last few things I still have to sort out (set up the coolant for the spindle, get my tool database set up in Aspire) done so I can start cutting stuff. Thanks again to the helpful staff at Probotix


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep. Generally the Probotix folks know their machines pretty well. Occasional mysteries like bad printer cables that cause unusual stepper action can stump them. Or limit switch connections that get accidently switched to the wrong leads by painters moving the machines to work around them will keep a machine out of service until that mistake is finally discovered.


----------

